# Questions on oc'ing



## ntdouglas (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi to all. First time here. I'm looking for some advice. I'm new to oc'ing, so don't laugh at any stupid questions I might ask. Ok, I cannot get my machine over 2.7g without becoming terribly unstable. I'm at 300 fsb, 2.7g cpu, 900mhz on ram. Anything over it just won't
tolerate. I even get no posts, or if it boots, it wants to go in safe. Is this "normal"instability when oc'ing? Go back into bios and undo change made, it runs fine. Any advice or tips would be great. Thanks

System:
Cooler Master case
Agi 600w psu
Gigabyte 965p-dq6
Intel E6600 cpu
Mushkin hp2-6400 2x1g
2 Seagate 250g baracuda's raid stripe 0
Ati x1950 xtx


----------



## Frogger (Jan 19, 2007)

try reading this thread. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=18802
And Welcome to TPU


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I did read that thread. His problem is he can't find the fsb setting. I don't know about that, I mean, in my bios its right there. I'm at 300 from 266.


----------



## Frogger (Jan 19, 2007)

can you dl this ..http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/12 or if you have post pics ,cpu,memory,mainboard. will help thks


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, I already dl cpuz. As for the rest of your reply, do you want pics of my system or the specs?


----------



## Frogger (Jan 19, 2007)

cpuz  pics ,cpu,memory,mainboard tabs


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 19, 2007)

Sure, I can do that. But, like I said, I'm a noobe. So how do you upload pic's to this site and
this thread in particular?


----------



## Frogger (Jan 19, 2007)

"post reply" button
in bottom of result "manage attachments"
"browse" to pic ..select pic.."upload" button


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 19, 2007)

That looks easy. Will do it tonight around 8 tonight.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok, here's the bios and cpuz.


----------



## JdPower (Jan 20, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Ok, here's the bios and cpuz.



Hey, use this to do a print screen its easier then taking photo's...

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/201


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 20, 2007)

Awesome man, thanks.


----------



## Frogger (Jan 20, 2007)

In pic 3 bottom row 'voltage" ?.296v  can"t read '?' is it 3??


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 20, 2007)

Frogger said:


> In pic 3 bottom row 'voltage" ?.296v  can"t read '?' is it 3??



its 1.296.


----------



## JdPower (Jan 20, 2007)

Frogger said:


> In pic 3 bottom row 'voltage" ?.296v  can"t read '?' is it 3??



Think its 1.296 not sure something like that...


----------



## JdPower (Jan 20, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> its 1.296.



jinx


----------



## Frogger (Jan 20, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> its 1.296.



 the bios shows it set to 1.33  if that's the case ...then the voltage is set to stock???


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 20, 2007)

Frogger said:


> but the bios shows it set to 3.33



no the bios shows it set to 1.33


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 20, 2007)

Pic 3 bottom row in cpuz is "voltage 1.296". Which is strange because default in bios is 1.325. And I've got it manually set to 1.33125. Is this whats known as vcore?


----------



## rizzo (Jan 20, 2007)

Disable "no execute memory protect" and everything below it and set display to peg. Disable serial & parallel ports if not in use.
Try host frequency 400 and set system mem multiplier to 2 so it's running 1/1, set the timing 4-4-4-12 or whatever it's rated timings are that are on the package.
lower mem overvoltage to +0.3 and cpu to 1.325.
 I have similar mb so maybe these settings will work for you. If it wont boot just try some different host speeds.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't want to make all those changes at once, so I disabled "no execute memory protect" and everything below it except cpu thermal monitor because I assumed that gives me my cpu temps. I also lowered my volts to your specs(I was going to do that anyway because it didn't seem to do anything). Result. Another dreaded no post. Back to the drawing board I guess. Thanks for the advice though. Could something be wrong with my mb? Also, I couldn't find the setting set display to  peg.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 20, 2007)

i have a 965p ds3 and it does 450 fsb no problems,.so yours should go much
higher than that,.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 21, 2007)

That thermal monitoring has to do with throttleing(sp?) your cpu if it gets too hot. You should monitor your temperature with coretemp(just google it for download). Dont worry it's safe to turn that off. Did you change your memory multiplier to 2 ? Thats important. Also flash your mb to the most current version, I had to flash mine before i could load an os on it. Really though, you can change all the things i listed, worse case senario would be to clear cmos.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 21, 2007)

Ihave tried changing my multiplier. I tried 2.66 and started raising fsb. I think I got to 315 fsb and same bullshit, no post. Could it be my cpu, memory or mobo doesn't like a multiplier of 2.66? Funny you mention flash the board. I just did a couple of hours ago. Theres now a f9 update. I don't know if it will help me, but it raised my stock fsb to 1333. This also could benefit you with the ds3, Check it out. Let me know about the multiplier issue before I try anything else. Did I screw up using 2.66?


----------



## rizzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah, set it at 2 so the memory and freqency run 1/1 Example= my cpu mult is 7, i set host clock to 400,400x7 = 2.8ghz/ 400x2(mem mult)=800mhz my memory's rated speed. If you havent done so you should manually enter you memorys rated timings for 800 mhz.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 21, 2007)

I've never tried lowering the cpu multiplier before. But let me get this strait.400 mhz fsb?Thats 1600 mhz fsb. My board is only rated to 1066.Although, bios flash f9 has support for 1333 fsb. Can you explain raising fsb? Why is it so easy? How hi can you go with it?


----------



## rizzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Whats your multi on 6600? The bus is basically how your mem & cpu talk to each other, thats why 1:1 yields the best performance, they are running the same speed. My boards rated 1066 also but i've had it to almost 2000. The attached is highest i've gone. I'm kinda just giving you a condensed version of the math involved and how it works. Thers are some pretty good guides around that explain in depth. Just google "overclocking conroe" or something similar.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey, after looking at the thread, my first reaction is that your memory/settings are holding you back.  In MIB tweaker section, try first loading the optimized defaults for that page.  I had great luck right out of the box using Auto, and got up to a FSB of 380+ with the CPU multi at 9x.  I did start messing with CPU voltages, but then found the Auto setting worked great, and my system is using about 30 less watts (I have a plug-in watt monitor )

If you hit a wall there: try this... *set the Memory Multi to MANUAL at 2.00* (that equates to 1:1 believe it or not, and will keep your memory below it's rated DDR2-800 speed up to FSB of 400), *leave the DRAM Timing at AUTO*.

You have Mushkin DDR2-800 (right?)...  my Corsair has SPD table that only goes up to 400. I used W1zz's tool to verify... but the BIOS must recognize it, because it relaxes the memory timings more and more as I go above 400 Mhz on the (Above DDR2-800).  Im assuming the BIOS will do the same for the Mushkin.

Use CPUz each time you bump the FSB, and look to see what your memory speed and timings are (take notes).

It's a fine line.  I ended up using a 8x multi and FSB over 400Mhz, to push the memory speed near what you are at (at 1:1).  I then started tightening the RAM timings and a, at 4-4-4-12 at DDR2-870.  I've had the memory at DDR2-1100, the system had set the timings at like 5-9-9-21.

So in summary - try that to eliminate the memory as the culprit.  One thing at a time.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 21, 2007)

OMG 

Those mobos are beasts....

They have maximum setting for fsb at *600*


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 21, 2007)

Damn Rizzo, you were right. I'm at 400/7 2.8g ddr2 800 totally stable.
But its always something with this computer. Cpuz reports 2.8g. Easytune5 reports 3.6g. 3dmark06 and pcmark05 report 3.6g. Although my scores don't seem to reflect 3.6g. 6750 3dmark and 7110 pcmark. Why is this happening?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 21, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Damn Rizzo, you were right. I'm at 400/7 2.8g ddr2 800 totally stable.
> But its always something with this computer. Cpuz reports 2.8g. Easytune5 reports 3.6g. 3dmark06 and pcmark05 report 3.6g. Although my scores don't seem to reflect 3.6g. 6750 3dmark and 7110 pcmark. Why is this happening?



intel's speedstepping?
it lowers the multi when youre not using 100%.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks sasqui. I'm very grateful for advice from all. That 3.6g bothers me though. Anybody have any thoughts on that? Sasqui, my temps are a little high, about 30c to 35c idle. I see you have an aftermarket cooler on your dq6. I've read there a bitch to put on this board because of the massive crazy cool heatsink on the back of the board. Is this true?


----------



## francis511 (Jan 21, 2007)

3.6 ghz is fine. in fact , if your rig starts to show problems there ,its much
more likely to be a genuine wall ( memory/cpu limitation )


----------



## rizzo (Jan 21, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Thanks sasqui. I'm very grateful for advice from all. That 3.6g bothers me though. Anybody have any thoughts on that? Sasqui, my temps are a little high, about 30c to 35c idle. I see you have an aftermarket cooler on your dq6. I've read there a bitch to put on this board because of the massive crazy cool heatsink on the back of the board. Is this true?




Congrats man! Are you using coretemp to monitor your temps? If so 30/35 is great for idle. I would advise staying below 60 under load. Now all you have to do is see what your chip will do.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 21, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Thanks sasqui. I'm very grateful for advice from all. That 3.6g bothers me though. Anybody have any thoughts on that? Sasqui, my temps are a little high, about 30c to 35c idle. I see you have an aftermarket cooler on your dq6. I've read there a bitch to put on this board because of the massive crazy cool heatsink on the back of the board. Is this true?



Only the coolers that have use backplate on the motherboard have problems, that block of "crazy" copper on the back gets in the way   - but I read using longer screws can get around it - for certain coolers.

For example - here's a Thermaltake that looks like it doesn't use a backplate:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835106082

You really need to go to the MFG product page to see which ones use a backplate.  Personally, I wouldn't want one anyway because the motherboard has to be removed to install or remove it.

Now... I'm curious about your current setting.  You say 400/7.  Is that 400 FSB and 7x multipler???  That means 400x7 = 2.8 Ghz.  Again, what is your ram running at then?

It's possible that you have a 6600 that won't break 2.8.  I've had many CPUs, and some were just not very overclockable.  I was expecting my current rig to break 3.6Ghz, but no matter what I do, cooling, voltage, multiplier, it barely can break 3.5Ghz.  I can't complain though, it's still the fastest computer I've played with.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 21, 2007)

It sounds like he's at 3.6 but has "thermal monitor" or something on. I forget which one it is but it controls the multy under idle/load. I turn all that crap off.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey to all. I took a break to watch the Bears kick ass. Ok, to answer everybodys question. I'm at where rizzo got me last night. 400fsb on a x7 multiplier. My ram is running  at ddr2 800 on a x2 multiplier. After rizzo explained things to me, i know I'm at 2.8g on cpu. My ram running at 800 mhz proves that. 400x2=ddr2800. MY only problem is, easytunes5, 3dmark06 and pcmark05 all say 3.6g. Thats wrong and I don't know why this is happening. Theres no way I could be at 3.6g with the stock intel hsf. Imean right now at idle I'm at 29c. Cpuz reports the proper clock, 2.8g. Something isn't right. Its driving me nuts that I'm getting 2 different reads. Does anybody have any idea why this is happening? Otherwise, I'm totally stable.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 22, 2007)

what is teh default multiplier on your chip.why dont u up that a bit?


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 22, 2007)

The default cpu or ram multiplier? The default  cpu  multiplier is 9.
The default ram multiplier is 3.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 22, 2007)

cpu


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 22, 2007)

guys!
the default multi on his chip is 9! he _IS_ at 3.6(400x9=3600), but intel's speedstep(like amd's cool'n'quiet) lowers the multi to 7 when he's not using the processing power. cpu-z is NOT wrong(to show you its not, run cpuz, then open and run orthos and watch the speed go from 2.8 to 3.6), you ARE running 2.8(400x7=2800) currently because you need to go into bios and disable speedstep.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok. My machine is 1 1/2 months old now and I've been into my bios atleast 60-70 times already and I've never seen a speedstep option.
However, I don't know about your asus board, but on gigabyte boards  in the bios theres something called cia2. That will raise the mhz of the processor upon a program launch.Its also in the easytune5 software. Thats a windows based tuning program. The settings are disable, cruise, sport, racing, turbo and full thrust. Each one ups the cpu's mhz more and more. Cruise being the least and full thrust being the most. I have this option disabled. Imade sure it is disabled in bios and easytune. But you definately think theres a speedstep option in bios? You would think more people would run into this problem besides me. I will certainly check.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, I forgot this one. I snagged coretemp off the internet. Its showing higher heat than easytune5 and under cpu itshows exactly this. "3600 mhz [514.9 fsb @x7]" My frigging fsb is 400. Now I have no programs running for intel speedstep to increase mhz of processor.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 22, 2007)

Are the 6600's really unlocked? I thought it was just 67/6800's. I ask because i can change my multy and cpuz will show it changed but in actuality it still has the 7 multy. 

ntdouglas,go ahead and manually set your multy at 9 and boot, then you'll know you're running @ 3.6. on the "stepping" thing, make sure "thermal monitor,iest,virtualization,cpu halt" are dissabled.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 22, 2007)

rizzo said:


> Are the 6600's really unlocked? I thought it was just 67/6800's. I ask because i can change my multy and cpuz will show it changed but in actuality it still has the 7 multy.
> 
> ntdouglas,go ahead and manually set your multy at 9 and boot, then you'll know you're running @ 3.6. on the "stepping" thing, make sure "thermal monitor,iest,virtualization,cpu halt" are dissabled.



no, its unlocked downwards only.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 22, 2007)

#1, is there a speed step option in bios. I haven't been in mine yet. We need sasqui in this because he has the exact mobo and cpu as me.
rizzo, if I try to boot with a multiplier of 9 at 400 fsb I gaurantee  you it will be a no post. I'd get a no post at 315 fsb with a multiplier of 9. Plus wouldn't I smoke the cpu with stock cooling at 400 fsb with a multy of 9? Thats why I say I can't be running 3.6g, my temps would be sky high. Right now at idle, I'm at 29c. I ran memtest for hour tonight which puts your cpu under full load, and full load temp was 41c.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 22, 2007)

Dude our cpu's are the same chip just clocked differently and some cache disabled. Your not gonna "smoke" your processor. The worst that could happen is no boot, if you make it to windows just check your temps and oc'ing c2d is kinda weird, my experience and what i've read is sometimes if you make a big jump in mhz you'll be able to boot. This is in the say 4 thru 500+ range. Sometimes you'll hit an area where your mb/cpu hits a wall, with ds3 and maybe your mb also it's the upper 400 range.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 22, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> I ran memtest for hour tonight which puts your cpu under full load, and full load temp was 41c.



memtest does NOT stress your cpu to 100%, it stresses your ram.
run orthos. THAT stresses both to 100%


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 22, 2007)

Rizzo, you having a ds3, wouldn't you have the same bios as mine?
And having a cpu in the same family as mine, wouldn't you have this speed stepping thing in your bios? I've been pretty busy lately and haven't gone into my bios, but I'm gonna in a few minutes to look for this option. Also, what did you mean by oc'ing c2d?
Random murderer, I mean no big deal, cause ya'll know more than me on this shit obviously. But I have read memtest stresses your cpu 100%. When it was running, I did a ctrl alt delete, and under performance it showed cpu usage "100%".


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 22, 2007)

Rizzo, you do have the same bios as mine. Look at bios flash f9. Support for 1333 fsb. I flashed this update last night. Could this have something to do with my problem. I went into bios, I saw nothing about speed step. With the latest bios, I did notice a new option in mit. High speed ddr dll options . I did up fsb to 410. Cpuz shows correct clock at 2870 mhz, ram at ddr2 820. All other utilities show cpu at 3690 mhz. I'm 29c at idle right now, NOT possible if I was truly at 3.7g with stock hsf. I'm not sure this cpu will even run at 3.7g.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 22, 2007)

speedstep could also be called dynamic thermal monitoring or something.... dynamic throttling maybe? dynamic something...


----------



## rizzo (Jan 22, 2007)

Thats why i said to disable everything under "no fault memory protect" down to that "full screen logo" thing. Im pretty sure it's called "thermal monitor" which has nothing to do with viewing temperatures. CPUZ gets fooled by bios settings for multy's,(on our boards) i know mine is locked but my board allows me to change it to 6 and cpuz just does the math while like you, every other utility/benchmark reads it at what it's actually running at. As to bios versions our mb's are a bit different, i'm @ bios f10 and havent heard of anyone flashing a ds3 to d6. When i said something about "c2d" it stands for Core2duo.
Your chip has the potential to go 4.0 and above and i believe you are really running at 3.6. Go into your bios and turn off "thermal monitor" and set multy at nine and set 333mhz if your uncomfortable with 400mhz. That should give you about 3.0 on cpu. Then see if everything reads the same. cpuz and everything else.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 22, 2007)

Benchmarking it would give a rough idea of where he is actually at. There are plenty of threads in these forums to use for reference in that respect. I was actually thinking the exact opposite of you rizzo. I was thinking cpu-z was reading the actual settings, whereas the other programs where assuming it had a 9x multi. Again, I think benchmarks would tell the whole story.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 22, 2007)

Your CPU frequency will be whatever you see in the MIB section of BIOS:

CPU Clock Ratio x CPU Host Frequency
From what you've said, it's 7 x 400 = 2.8Ghz.

Depending on what board you have, the E6600 is unlocked (I think all Conroes are).  But you can only move the multi *down *from the max (9x in the case of the E6600).

Those othe programs might assume the ratio is 9 (the default for the E6600), rather than reading the actual multiplier.

There is no "multiplier" speed step in the 975 or 965 that I know of, but the 965 does have a load-voltage regulation, where the CPU voltage goes up or down depending on load.  This is only in effect if you set your voltage to Auto.  I currently have it set liek that and can watch the CPU voltage go from ~1.1 to ~1.3 when running an intenseive app - you can watch this happen in CPUz.  BUT - the C.I.A. feature in the DQ6 will adjust the FSB according to load (I've never enabled it).


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 22, 2007)

Ihave benchmarked. And considering my scores did not go through the roof that tells me I'm at 2.8g.  I think wile e is right. And cpuz is right. Theres no arguing 400 x 7x=2.8g. In my bios I hit f9 and all the cpu and mobo specs come up. It says  "cpu 2.8ghz"


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 22, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Ihave benchmarked. And considering my scores did not go through the roof that tells me I'm at 2.8g.  I think wile e is right. And cpuz is right. Theres no arguing 400 x 7x=2.8g. In my bios I hit f9 and all the cpu and mobo specs come up. It says  "cpu 2.8ghz"



And you can't get it any higher than 400Mhz?


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh yeah, last night I upped the fsb to 430 just see what cpuz and the other utilities would
say. I'm now at 430 fsb x 7x=3.1g and ram is at ddr2 860 and running faaaast. Cpuz says
3.1g, all other utilities are 3.87g or something like that. So, I have no clue. Do use easytunes?
I use it just moniter things. Coretemp is reporting higher temps than easytune. I just wonder
how accurate easytune is. Although easytune matches temps in bios.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 23, 2007)

This is interesting. I went back to completely stock settings. 266 fsb with
a 9x multy=2.4g. All utilities match, 2.4g. Went back into bios and lowered multy to 7x, which would be 1.86g. Cpuz reported 1.86g, clockgen reported 1.86g, easytune reported 2.4g and it showed 7x multy.
Coretemp showed 2.4g with a fsb of 342.9. 342.9 x 7x =2.4g. Does anybody have any idea whats going on?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> This is interesting. I went back to completely stock settings. 266 fsb with
> a 9x multy=2.4g. All utilities match, 2.4g. Went back into bios and lowered multy to 7x, which would be 1.86g. Cpuz reported 1.86g, clockgen reported 1.86g, easytune reported 2.4g and it showed 7x multy.
> Coretemp showed 2.4g with a fsb of 342.9. 342.9 x 7x =2.4g. Does anybody have any idea whats going on?



Those other tools are misreading the multi, or miscalcuating.

Glad you got the 430 FSB .  Again, I think it was the speed and timings on your memory holding you back.

Oh, for shits, you should try 400-430 with a 8x multi - make sure your ram is at 1:1... (confusingly, that's the 2.00 multiplier in the DQ6 BIOS)


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 23, 2007)

Right now I'm at 440 fsb 3.08g on cpu and ddr2 880 at 5-5-4-12 on ram. But this morning I had t o clear cmos for it to boot. Why is that?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Right now I'm at 440 fsb 3.08g on cpu and ddr2 880 at 5-5-4-12 on ram. But this morning I had t o clear cmos for it to boot. Why is that?



You are still hitting a limit with something... prob the ram?  If you are interested in finding the CPU OC limit, let the system decide the RAM timings - don't try to max out both at the same time.  

Seriously, try the 8x multi and a FSB of around 410, mem 1:1 and auto timings - see if your CPU hits a wall.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah your probably right. I'll loosen the timings tonight. At what point do you raise the vcore?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Yeah your probably right. I'll loosen the timings tonight. At what point do you raise the vcore?



Myself, I've always been too aggressive wth VCore, I'd bump it up immediately and start overclocking - more than two different CPU's I found had the same OC limit, no matter what the voltage was.  My current CPU for instance has a limit of around 3.5, no matter if I'm at 1.3 or 1.5 - and I've tried multi's of 7, 8 and 9, while keeping the RAM well within it's limits.

So the answer is this - try getting as high as you can on stock VCore, then raise it, try a slightly higher FSB, test and do over again.  I wouldn't go any higher than 1.45 with the E6600, and that's prob pushing it.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 25, 2007)

Will do. How do you know when the cpu needs more volts? I'm going to up the fsb this weekend after I get my Artic cooler freezer pro tomorrow. Does anybody have any experience with this hsf?


----------



## Frogger (Jan 25, 2007)

w1zzard's review..http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ArcticCooling/Freezer64Pro


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 25, 2007)

thats for the amd64's... :shadedshu

i dont know if w1zz did one on the intel version...


----------



## Frogger (Jan 25, 2007)

same cooller dif mount


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 26, 2007)

Is there another way to oc the cpu without raising the fsb? I 'm asking because somebody left me a private message telling not to raise fsb to overclock, because it won't work. I responded what do you mean and he hasn't responded back. I don't see how you could, unless some mobo's allow you to raise the cpu multi higher than the max setting ???


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 26, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Is there another way to oc the cpu without raising the fsb? I 'm asking because somebody left me a private message telling not to raise fsb to overclock, because it won't work. I responded what do you mean and he hasn't responded back. I don't see how you could, unless some mobo's allow you to raise the cpu multi higher than the max setting ???



theres not any other way i know of...
pm him again, but this time call him a dumbass.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 26, 2007)

Got another question. Why is there a 22c difference in temp readings between coretemp and my bios. coretemp being higher.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 26, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Got another question. Why is there a 22c difference in temp readings between coretemp and my bios. coretemp being higher.



bios is less than an idle reading. coretemp is probably reading load temps. do you have folding running or are you benchmarking or stress testing?

either that or one reading is seriously fucked up...


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 26, 2007)

This is just idling. 50c.??? I'm glad I got my artic cooling freezer 7 pro coming tomorrow. I noticed something else Random. I downloaded a utility from tpu tonight called intel thermal analysis tool.
Its showing the same temps as coretemp. I like this thing better because it shows cpu speed. Its showing my true clock 3080mhz. 440x7x=3080. But it also shows max cpu speed as 3960mhz. Thats the same clock speed as several of my other utilities are showing that I think(know) are wrong. For some reason, I'm getting different cpu speeds from utilities. But in my bios I'm at 440fsb x 7x multi=3080. It seems those utilities are for some reason showing max cpu speed instead of true cpu speed??? Any thoughts besides my computer is possesed?????


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 26, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> This is just idling. 50c.??? I'm glad I got my artic cooling freezer 7 pro coming tomorrow. I noticed something else Random. I downloaded a utility from tpu tonight called intel thermal analysis tool.
> Its showing the same temps as coretemp. I like this thing better because it shows cpu speed. Its showing my true clock 3080mhz. 440x7x=3080. But it also shows max cpu speed as 3960mhz. Thats the same clock speed as several of my other utilities are showing that I think(know) are wrong. For some reason, I'm getting different cpu speeds from utilities. But in my bios I'm at 440fsb x 7x multi=3080. It seems those utilities are for some reason showing max cpu speed instead of true cpu speed??? Any thoughts besides my computer is possesed?????



...

do not pass go, do not collect $200.

kindly read this again.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 26, 2007)

There is no speed step option in bios that I can see. Where there fxxx is it then.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 26, 2007)

The reason bios temps/easy tune temps are so different then coretemp is because bios reads temps from the mb sensor while coretemp/tat read off the core itself. If youre thinking you still might have stepping on just make sure these are all disabled.
*No-Execute memory protect
CPU Enhanced halt
CPU THermal Monitor 2
CPU EIST Function
Virtualization Technology*
and that "CIA" overclocking also.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 26, 2007)

Then what do you guys go by as far as cpu temp? Cpu temp or core temp? Also I'm another problem this week. When I boot up it will boot shut off, boot shut off, it will keep ttrying to to boot but can't. I unplug power cord from power supply and wait a couple of minutes plug back in and it boots fine with those same settings and it runs windows fine. I can run benchmarks fine, I can play a fps game fine. Then I reboot it, and it boots fine. Shut it down for the night, go to boot it next day, same thing, it can't boot. Then I go thru the same procedure and its fine. Has anybody heard of this problem before????


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 26, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Then what do you guys go by as far as cpu temp? Cpu temp or core temp? Also I'm another problem this week. When I boot up it will boot shut off, boot shut off, it will keep ttrying to to boot but can't. I unplug power cord from power supply and wait a couple of minutes plug back in and it boots fine with those same settings and it runs windows fine. I can run benchmarks fine, I can play a fps game fine. Then I reboot it, and it boots fine. Shut it down for the night, go to boot it next day, same thing, it can't boot. Then I go thru the same procedure and its fine. Has anybody heard of this problem before????



i would trust intel tat for temps...

as far as that problem goes, i'm drawing a blank, never heard of that before.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 26, 2007)

How does a computer act when it doesn't like a bios update?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 26, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> How does a computer act when it doesn't like a bios update?



dunno... never had a computer "reject" a bios update...

i DO know that the general rule of thumb is to NOT update bios if everything's working fine though....


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 26, 2007)

What happens when you unplug the power cord, does that clear the cmos? Have you ever had ram gone bad and if so, how does computer act? Reading reviews about ddr2 800, alot of guys have to rma back because it doesn't work, or evenually goes bad.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 27, 2007)

The issue you're having is called the "cold boot problem". With ds3 it happened in bios 8/9 and is suppose to be fixed in 10. I never had the problem but a lot of others did. When you would try to boot when system sat for a while it would restart a few times then set default clocks. From what i read the f7 bios didnt have the problem. I guess you could try some previous bios' for your mb if this sounds like what you're experiencing. For reading temps i use coretemp.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2007)

Your right rizzo. I actually got a gigabyte tech that spoke ok english yesterday and he told me to go back to f7. He said it was a compatibility issue with my ram. Flashed f7 and it still wouldn't boot until I cleared cmos, now everything seems to be fine. God what a nightmare. I think I'm going to leave bios alone. Anyway, now I'm ready to mess around with settings again because I got my Artic freezer pro in last night. Man what a diff. Lowered temps 20-22c in tat.
Right now because of bios fiasco I'm at stock settings. Previously you had me at a multi of 7x. Whats the general rule when oc'ing? Do you go with a lower cpu multi and higher fsb? Or a higher cpu multi and lower fsb.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 27, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Whats the general rule when oc'ing? Do you go with a lower cpu multi and higher fsb? Or a higher cpu multi and lower fsb.



Glad you got that boot-up shit ironed out, I wonder how the GIGA tech support treated you?

Ideally, pick the multi that runs your memory at 1:1 at or above it's limits - stable.  That's why I ended up using 8x.

Oh, BTW... I'm using F7 right now.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 27, 2007)

They treated me good. You just can't understand them that well. Yeah don't do f8/f9, that fucked me over a good one. Didn't know if it was ram, mobo a corrupted bios or what, then it dawned on me I flashed it last Friday. Ok, 7x cpu gave 1:1? Or was it ram multi 2 that gave me 1:1?


----------



## francis511 (Jan 27, 2007)

rizzo said:


> The issue you're having is called the "cold boot problem". With ds3 it happened in bios 8/9 and is suppose to be fixed in 10. I never had the problem but a lot of others did. When you would try to boot when system sat for a while it would restart a few times then set default clocks. From what i read the f7 bios didnt have the problem. I guess you could try some previous bios' for your mb if this sounds like what you're experiencing. For reading temps i use coretemp.



same for me.going back to f7 fixed it


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 28, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> They treated me good. You just can't understand them that well. Yeah don't do f8/f9, that fucked me over a good one. Didn't know if it was ram, mobo a corrupted bios or what, then it dawned on me I flashed it last Friday. Ok, 7x cpu gave 1:1? Or was it ram multi 2 that gave me 1:1?



No, the FSB is the FSB... the FSB:MEM on that board (and just about all others) has nothing to do with the CPU multiplier.  If you choose a mem ratio of 2.00, you will be picking 1:1 (sounds weird, but true).


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, got ya Sasqui. My mobo is stable at f7 bios and I'm currently back to 420 fsb x 7x multi with a 2x multi on ram=840mhz with a 1:1 ratio. I didn't want to go to high just yet. With artic freezer pro I'm at 31-34c idle on tat. This thing is amazing man. And the heat pipes look kickass. It now matches my mobo and video card.  Now, can I expect my ram to go higher than 900mhz  5-5-5-15  with a 1:1 ratio verses a ratio of 2:3 running at 900mhz 5-5-5-15 (last known stable)? The ram is rated at 4-5-4-11 ddr2 800 2.2v. Does the lower ram multi of 1:1  give the ram better performance?
http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=519


----------



## rizzo (Jan 28, 2007)

1:1 is considered best by most. I know with my mb i cant get over 500 bus speed so if i were you, i'd run a 8x multi and set host @ 400. Then you'd have 3.2 with mem set 4-5-4-11@800mhz. That would be perfect really.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 28, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Does the lower ram multi of 1:1  give the ram better performance?



Actually, you can only go higher, not lower.  Yes, 1:1 makes a big difference as the memory at anything other than 1:1 runs "asynchronously", causing the memory controller to wait a clock cycle or two to fetch or send data between the CPU and MEM.

Here's a link to a memory review showing a comparison:

4:5 multi (mem at 512 Mhz) is *slower *  than 1:1 milti (mem at 410 MHz)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Crucial/Ballistix5300/3


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Sasqui for info. I've read some about memory running asynch and synch but really didn't understand.
Rizzo, wouldn't it  be better to keep cpu multi at 7x and continue to increase fsb, which would also push the ram beyond 800mhz with looser timings? I've read many articles on ram, and higher mhz with looser timings beats lower mhz and tighter timings hands down.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Thanks Sasqui for info. I've read some about memory running asynch and synch but really didn't understand.
> Rizzo, wouldn't it  be better to keep cpu multi at 7x and continue to increase fsb, which would also push the ram beyond 800mhz with looser timings? I've read many articles on ram, and higher mhz with looser timings beats lower mhz and tighter timings hands down.


If it were me, I'd go for 450x7 with a 1:1 mem ratio. Cpu @ 3150 that way, with ram at 900Mhz. Overvolt the ram a little and you might even be able to keep the ram timings stock or near stock.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, my ram right now is at 2.2v. Thats the maximum I can run w/o voiding my warranty. Are you suggesting going beyond 2.2v? How would Mushkin know if the ram was beyond 2.2v if I had a problem with it anyway?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 28, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Well, my ram right now is at 2.2v. Thats the maximum I can run w/o voiding my warranty. Are you suggesting going beyond 2.2v? How would Mushkin know if the ram was beyond 2.2v if I had a problem with it anyway?



they wouldnt. just like intel and amd never know if a fried proc had been overclocked.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2007)

Besides, most of the 800MHz DDR2 will easily handle 2.3v


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 29, 2007)

Tried something else even though I'm still at420 fsb x 7x multi=2940.
I put mem timings back to auto from manuel 5-5-5-15. Now my mobo has the timings set to 5-6-6-20. Whats up with that???? I have ram on a multi of 2, ratio of 1:1 and there only running at 840mhz.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 29, 2007)

It's better to set your timings (imo). The reason i said to use the 8x multi is because my mb gets sketch @ the higher bus speeds so the less stress you put on it the better the stability, also so your ram runs @ rated speeds with lower timing. Really it's up to you now. Have you tried my suggestion? Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Oh yeah, on mem voltage i go +.3 for a high oc like 465mhz, anything below that i use .2.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 29, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Tried something else even though I'm still at420 fsb x 7x multi=2940.
> I put mem timings back to auto from manuel 5-5-5-15. Now my mobo has the timings set to 5-6-6-20. Whats up with that???? I have ram on a multi of 2, ratio of 1:1 and there only running at 840mhz.



I mentioned that earlier - on Auto, the BIOS will relax your memory so that it's almost guranteed to work at the OC'd speed.  It's up to you to tighten the timings and test after to get what you want.  The speed difference between 5-5-5-15 and 5-6-6-20 is almost negligable - it's the first number that really makes a difference.

FSB = 420.  DDR2 Memory Speed at 1:1 = 2*FSB (840, so that's correct).

Set youre multi to 8x, FSB to 380, mem to 1:1 and Auto - from there, see if you can bump up beyond 400 FSB (3.2 Ghz+)


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm going to try that tonight, the 8x multi, and keep the ram around 800 mhz. Because I'm getting the no boot problem again, and I think its the ram. It will start to boot, it then will recognize  the dvd drives, then when the boot hits the ram, I don't know what you'd call it, where it counts your ram and shows your bios version, the post maybe?? Thats where it shuts off, then continues in that loop.
Then I unplug power cord from psu, let sit for about 20 minutes and it boots, stable in windows. But how could the memory not boot being oc'ed, then boot and run stable. If your computer won't boot because your ram is oc'ed too much, it would also be unstable in windows, right? I am at ddr2860 right now, which to me  a mild oc. I have read reviews where there running my ram kit at 1000mhz.  I do not know. Have a call in to Mushkin, now there service is crappy, you don't get a call back till next day.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok. I'm at 400 fsb x 8x multi at 3.2g. Idle at 37c. Ram is at 2x multi
at ddr2 800. Booted fine and running windows fine. I'm gonna run a few benches now to see where I'm at. Everybody talks about ram timings 5-5-5-15, 4-4-4-12 etc. But what about the settings under those timings everybody refers to. Like "act to act delay", or "write to precharge delay". Does anybody know about these settings? Or what they do? Ijust wonder because I'm pissed I have the boot problem when my ram is oc'ed.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2007)

At 400 FSB and 1:1 (2.00 in BIOS), can you tighten you ram timings more w/out crashing?   

I can get 435 (DDR2-870) with 4-4-4-12 timings, but at 2.1v:

Prime95 OK
SuperPI 1M OK
3Dmark05 *Fail*
3Dmark06 OK

At Mem 2.2v it's all good.  If I bump my FSB above that, SuperPi or Prime fail.

My CPU at 440? everything goes to hell...


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes I can. At 800 mhz on ram it ran fine on stated timings of 4-5-4-11
I got  my highest pcmark05 score(7806) to date with these tighter timings at 2.1 volts per rizzo. Although memory score was down a little from when I was at 900mhz, but I'm not stable at 900 mhz for some reason. And right now as I'm typing I'm at 4-4-4-10 timings and I'm gonna bench again.
Sasqui, did you read my last 2 posts, please read and give me your insight to them. Like why wouldn't computer boot. Then it will boot when I unplug power cord from psu. I that normal instability with oc'ed ram? What does unplugging power cord from psu actually do.
Do you know anything about the ram settings that nobody seems to mess with? Thanks for your advice and looking forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 30, 2007)

Theres a lot of info on all the ram timings around, just google or ya could look at the motherboard & memory forum. It's really pretty heavy reading though. With the powercord no boot thing, when you have a failed oc does your system keep turning on/off and then eventually boot? On my board it tries to boot after oc 3 times then it will start with default clocks. It's designed that way & i think your brd is the same. Oh yeah, i dont think your mem is the problem i think your mem has the d9 chips which are good oc stuff & you can go 2.2 on your vdim if you want to lower timing more more or try higher 0C.

[edit] Ya know now that youve gotten the 8x400 maybe it's time to try the 9X400 I suggested when i first started helping you  . I think your mb is the problem with stability, ive experienced and read a lot on it and thats the conclusion ive come to. I'm thinking of maybe going p5b deluxe.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, hopefully Mushkin will call today explain those settings. Because I truly believe its a setting in bios as to why I can't boot when the ram when oc'ed. When I can't boot it just keeps trying and trying till I kill it with the power cord deal. So no it won't eventually boot.
Ireally wish I had the d9's but I couldn't justify $300+ for ram. Mushkun told me my ram has
"highly speed binned promos ic's". I think it is the ram or a setting in bios preventing m e from booting when there oc'ed. Now are you suggesting I go back to 2.2v on ram? You told me several times +.3 for 2.1v. Right now I'm at 2.1v at 4-4-4-10 stable. Stock timings are
4-5-4-11. Tight timings are nice, but I got higher ram scores with higher mhz and looser timings. As for going higher on cpu, I'm not sure if I want to do that right yet. This is probably another noob question. Does ocing (not radical) shorten the life of cpu, mobo etc?
Just wondering. Its funny you mentioned the p5b, cause alot of guys have them. Alot of websites that do reviews use them also. I don't know if its any better than mine though. 
Aren't you happy with your mobo? You've got a pretty high clock on your e6300.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Yes I can. At 800 mhz on ram it ran fine on stated timings of 4-5-4-11
> I got  my highest pcmark05 score(7806) to date with these tighter timings at 2.1 volts per rizzo. Although memory score was down a little from when I was at 900mhz, but I'm not stable at 900 mhz for some reason. And right now as I'm typing I'm at 4-4-4-10 timings and I'm gonna bench again.
> Sasqui, did you read my last 2 posts, please read and give me your insight to them. Like why wouldn't computer boot. Then it will boot when I unplug power cord from psu. I that normal instability with oc'ed ram? What does unplugging power cord from psu actually do.
> Do you know anything about the ram settings that nobody seems to mess with? Thanks for your advice and looking forward to hearing back from you.



All of those other timings (beyond the first four numbers and voltage of course) are greek to me.  You mentioned at the memory test on boot it failed, so yea that's the prob no doubt.  I'm surprised too since it's mushkin.  Ketxxx was the mushkin rep on TPU, now there's a new kid... if you fish around you might find and ping some questions.

You don't need to pull the plug - you can switch off the rocker switch on the PSU with the same result.  You are basically clearing out "trash" from the memory and bios by discharging it.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok, so that doesn't clear the cmos? Yeah, just above around 860 mhz it does that. But when I get to windows it behaves fine. I've had it up to 900mhz in windows running fine.
Thats why I think its a bios setting not allowing it to boot properly when oc'ed.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 31, 2007)

Weird, theres a list of memory with d9's in the mb/mem forum and i thought it showed yours with d9's. I'm happy with my mb for the price but id like to be able to go over 500mhz. I have everything that will allow it except mb. They've fixed issues in bios but the memory controller is sketchy at higher speeds. On the mem @ 2.2 i just mentioned it because you can go that high if needed, mine says 2.1.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 31, 2007)

You've mentioned sketchy before. What exactly does sketch/sketchy
mean? My ram could very well be on the d9 list. Thats because of what I call the ram scam. A company brings out a new line of ram with d9's and offers it to websites that review computer components 
so everybody reads it, sells a few kits with d9's and then switches to cheaper drams that don't oc as well as d9's. There all doing it. Like I said earlier, you can't touch d9's for well over $300 which is rediculous price wise, on a 2g kit. If I'm going to spend over $300 on  a component for my computer, I will get another radeon x 1950 v/c and run crossfire. Thats a massive bang for your buck compared to a 2g ram kit with the "fabled d9 drams". I know, my computer bud has the exact same computer as me, except he's running 2 1950's in crossfire.
Massive difference in fps games.
Why do you want to go over 500fsb? Your computer is fast enough.
Is it just to say you did? At what point does components start to fail prematurely at huge oc's?


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey guys. Concerning my problem of not being able to oc my ram. I'm in a forum at mushkin.com and mushkin support are talking about increasing the mch voltage to solve this 
problem. Anybody ever mess with the mch? Any thoughts?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

mch is chipset voltage.
that actually sounds like a plausible solution. try it.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, they got back to me and said to increase mch by .1 and increase fsb voltage by .1
I didn't know you could increase fsb voltage. Also, for instance, on my board (g)mch voltage
is set to auto. Wouldn't that mean that voltage would go up or down depending on what mobo wants?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Well, they got back to me and said to increase mch by .1 and increase fsb voltage by .1
> I didn't know you could increase fsb voltage. Also, for instance, on my board (g)mch voltage
> is set to auto. Wouldn't that mean that voltage would go up or down depending on what mobo wants?



in theory its supposed to do that.
a lot of times it doesnt though...
its best to set volages and spd timings yourself, rather than set them to auto.

as far as fsb voltage goes, theres no such thing. theres vcore, which is your proccie's voltage, and on newer amd's there's htt link voltage....


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, I went into bios to up mch voltage and there is a fsb overvoltage tab. Upped both by +0.1. Went back to a cpu multi of 7 fsb 420 and 2 ram multi. Now I'm at ddr2 840. Will see if it boots.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Well, I went into bios to up mch voltage and there is a fsb overvoltage tab. Upped both by +0.1. Went back to a cpu multi of 7 fsb 420 and 2 ram multi. Now I'm at ddr2 840. Will see if it boots.



so there IS an fsb voltage now?
when did this happen and why wasnt i told?


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah. As far as when did that happen, if your asking me I have no clue, you guys know a hell of alot more than me. But anyway, I was at 420 fsb with a cpu multi of 7 and a 2multi on the ram and it booted fine. Before these changes it wouldn't boot at all at these settings. If you read the last couple of pages on this thread you will understand what I mean. Now I'm at 440 fsb cpu multi 7 and 2 multi on ram. Thats 
3.08g and ddr2 880.  Now the real test will be to shut down my computer for about 20 minutes and see if it boots. If it does then I was right. It had to be a setting in bios that was preventing it from booting when the ram was oc'd.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

the setting was probably voltage.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 1, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> the setting was probably voltage.



What do you mean setting? To get the ram to boot when oc'd?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> What do you mean setting? To get the ram to boot when oc'd?



yea.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 1, 2007)

I think my bitches at Mushkin were right and I was right about a bios setting. Again I'm holding my breath, but I got a clean boot at 440 fsb on 2x ram multi = ddr2 880. Next up, ddr2 900. Yeah babay!!!!!


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm at 450fsb 3.15g and ddr2 900 stable, amazing. Does anybody know how high you can 
go fsb???  Has anybody ever overvolted mch or fsb?


----------



## rizzo (Feb 2, 2007)

You can go as high as your mb/stability allows you to. I think you can go to 600 in settings with that brd. where you set cpu clock just hit enter and it will say enter a number between ? and ?. Thats the max for your board and yeah i overvolt mch/fsb to try to get stable/higher clocks.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 2, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> so there IS an fsb voltage now?
> when did this happen and why wasnt i told?



apparently my board had fsb voltage and i dint notice...


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm now at ddr2 1000. Fricking amazing. I mean +0.1 thats it. Its like the floodgates just
opened. My ram bench scores exploded. Should I even try to tighten timings at this speed?
Also to, rizzo I disabled everything in bios you told me to. I cannot find anything on speed step or dynamic throttling, nothing like that, except cia2 thats disabled. To get ram this high I went back to a multi of 9 on cpu and all of my utilies report correct cpu speed now.
That was bothering bad, so it had to be the multis were "confusing" a couple of the utilities.
Unless theres something hidden bios. Do you have something like speed step in your bios?


----------



## Frogger (Feb 2, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> I'm now at ddr2 1000. Fricking amazing. I mean +0.1 thats it. Its like the floodgates just
> opened. My ram bench scores exploded. Should I even try to tighten timings at this speed?
> Also to, rizzo I disabled everything in bios you told me to. I cannot find anything on speed step or dynamic throttling, nothing like that, except cia2 thats disabled. To get ram this high I went back to a multi of 9 on cpu and all of my utilies report correct cpu speed now.
> That was bothering bad, so it had to be the multis were "confusing" a couple of the utilities.
> Unless theres something hidden bios. Do you have something like speed step in your bios?


  been watching your thread NT co0ngrats on breaking the 1000 & on your benchies... can't help on your ?? but I had to   Have fun /or but you already ARE   F


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Frogger. God, what a journey.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 3, 2007)

Remember i told you @ higher bus speeds these boards get sketchy(weird,unpredictable)? With the higher 9x multi you're not pushing the northbridge/memory controller/bus speed so far. The stuff in bios for stepping is on this page. Everything from Hyperthreading to virtualization technology should be disabled. Glad you're having good results now and the work is paying off. You've learned a lot.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 3, 2007)

rizzo said:


> Remember i told you @ higher bus speeds these boards get sketchy(weird,unpredictable)? With the higher 9x multi you're not pushing the northbridge/memory controller/bus speed so far. The stuff in bios for stepping is on this page. Everything from Hyperthreading to virtualization technology should be disabled. Glad you're having good results now and the work is paying off. You've learned a lot.



Thanks rizzo. I've learned alot because you've taught me alot. Yeah, all that is disabled now. I also foung  set display to peg you told me about. What does that do? Also, I switched back to these settings. 400fsb 8xcpu 2.5xram = ddr2 1000. I'm gonna bench it right now. And easytune5 shows like 3584mhz on cpu. Maybe I should just forget about that reading.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, cpuz is correct also everest is a good info tool for your system and you can bench memory with it. Those sound like good settings to try. Set peg= pci-express-graphics.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 3, 2007)

I've had my mobo up to 470fsb 7x stable. Whats the highest fsb you've gone to stable? I ask because I've looked around this website and many others(I read alot about this stuff) and everybody seems to be in the low to mid 400's on the fsb. I'm certain I can hit 500 fsb stable. Then I think, most of these guys spec's I'm looking at probably know alot more about oc'ing than me, so how can I(a noob) hit 500fsb and they can't, or won't try. Then I back off because I don't want to burn this thing out in 2 or 3 month's. Lot's of $$$ invested. Again could be a noob thingy going on here, I don't know. Does oc'ing shorten the life of cpu, ram, mobo ???


----------



## rizzo (Feb 3, 2007)

Highest i've been was 462 stable and 498 i could boot to windows not stable. Yes oc' will shorten lifespan of electronics but i've yet to experience it. You wont fry anything if temps are below 60 and i wouldnt go over 1.45 core and im a wimp on memory because you can fry that in 1 shot. You dont  have a way to monitor it so i stay within warranty range and my memory isnt whats holding me back. To find your max you should go back to 9x and see how high you can get cpu, Then you can adjust multy to give you best cpu/bus/mem performance.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 3, 2007)

rizzo said:


> im a wimp on memory because you can fry that in 1 shot.



but certain companies(g.skill, i think ocz...) give lifetime warranties, and theres no real way for them to see i you oc'd....


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok thanks. Mushkin is the same way.Oc'ing doesn't void warranty.
Overvolting will and I'm within limits. I still can't believe I got a grand out of these modules. Rizzo/Randem what is your fsb/mch
overvoltage spec's? I ran into a wall with my ram last night at 1030 mhz. I'm at +.1 on both. I tried +.15 with no help. Went back to +.1
and 1000mhz and am stable again. Where's Sasqui been?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 3, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Ok thanks. Mushkin is the same way.Oc'ing doesn't void warranty.
> Overvolting will and I'm within limits. I still can't believe I got a grand out of these modules. Rizzo/Randem what is your fsb/mch
> overvoltage spec's? I ran into a wall with my ram last night at 1030 mhz. I'm at +.1 on both. I tried +.15 with no help. Went back to +.1
> and 1000mhz and am stable again. Where's Sasqui been?



yea, but they cant tell if you overvolted it or not...
my chipset and fsb are on auto....


----------



## rizzo (Feb 4, 2007)

> Rizzo/Randem what is your fsb/mch?


I'm stock on both. I've gone as high as two ticks on each and it didn't do anything for me. I've tried 1.45 on core and that didnt help and i've gone +.3 on mem and that helped for 3.2ghz. I may go .4 to try to stabilize @ 498mhz.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 4, 2007)

Rizzo, I was going to tell you to go to +.4 on ram because 2.2v is 
within warranty, per mushkin.com. You've got the xp2 which is supposed to be better ram (d9) than my hp2(speed binned promos). Xp2 tops out at 2.1v warranty and my hp2 tops out at 2.2v warranty ???. I wonder what gives.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 4, 2007)

rizzo said:


> I'm stock on both. I've gone as high as two ticks on each and it didn't do anything for me. I've tried 1.45 on core and that didnt help and i've gone +.3 on mem and that helped for 3.2ghz. I may go .4 to try to stabilize @ 498mhz.



hes not talking about vcore, he means fsb voltage. different. i didnt know either until he told me


----------



## rizzo (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, we got basically the same brd thats why i said stock on both (fsb/mch). I just threw vcore/vdim in there in case he was wondering.
@ntdouglas 
I tried .4 on mem and it's a no go. Heh, i just flashed my vid card bios with some tweaked mem timings and had my display all f'd up, i had to reflash blind... good thing i remembered the comands & file names.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 4, 2007)

I was in the oc'ers must have links thread and noticed programs that defrag your ram? Do you guys mess with  that?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 4, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> I was in the oc'ers must have links thread and noticed programs that defrag your ram? Do you guys mess with  that?



no. if anything it actually lowers your ram's throughput.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 5, 2007)

Guys. Moving in a little bit of a different direction, in my bios I have a pci-e frequency tab defaulted to auto. On side pane of bios it says "warning pci-e components not guaranteed to operate above 
100" but it has manual settings to go to I believe 150 or 200. One thing I've learned from you guys(rizzo) is that no one likes the auto settings. What is this setting? What does it do? I'm assuming it supplies video card with more frequency? Meaning higher v/c performance? Also, I've been meaning to ask this question. Higher fsb means higher cpu/ram oc. What does higher fsb do to videocard? Again, your expert advice would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 5, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Guys. Moving in a little bit of a different direction, in my bios I have a pci-e frequency tab defaulted to auto. On side pane of bios it says "warning pci-e components not guaranteed to operate above
> 100" but it has manual settings to go to I believe 150 or 200. One thing I've learned from you guys(rizzo) is that no one likes the auto settings. What is this setting? What does it do? I'm assuming it supplies video card with more frequency? Meaning higher v/c performance? Also, I've been meaning to ask this question. Higher fsb means higher cpu/ram oc. What does higher fsb do to videocard? Again, your expert advice would be appreciated!!!!



if its set to auto the peg link/freq will move in ratio with fsb. this is bad. under no circumstances should agp/pci/pcie frequency be messed with. always keep pci at 33, agp at 66, and pcie at 100.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 5, 2007)

Well pci-e frequency is set to auto. Should I set it to 100? Pci is at 33.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 6, 2007)

yes, set it to 100


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 6, 2007)

Does anybody know of a utility similar to systool. Its exactly what I'm  looking for, but my board is not supported. It shows everything including ALL ram settings.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 6, 2007)

Actually with our boards auto is the best setting, it doesnt move with the bus. There were some early bios quirks where some used 105 to be able to oc but we're not having that problem. You could lock it @ 100 if ya want but i leave mine auto.(ntdouglas) Theres an extremely long topic at extreme systems all about ds3/6. It's a pretty good history lesson if you're interested it's here. DS3/4/6 faq

[edit] Have you tried everest for sys info?


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks rizzo. I was hoping you would reply. Not that I don't value what others have helped me with, its just you have a very similar mobo. Sasaqui to. Random Murderer has been huge to. I will definetly read that article you sent me rizzo. If everest is a free download I will  check it out!!!!


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey guys. I think I have a minor setback going on. I booted up tonight and I get one long beep then computer shuts off. Tried to boot several times, same thing. Took out one ram module and it did the same thing. Took that one out and replaced with other already out and computer is working fine ??? Can ram go bad after a month of flawless performance? Never had ram go bad on me so this is a new one. Any thoughts?


----------



## rizzo (Feb 8, 2007)

That sucks, did you buy it locally or on the net? Probably either way you'll have to return to mushkin. Maybe post in the mushkin support thread.

Well i was bored so decided to lap my 6300. After that i was able to hit 3302.9/471mhz stable. My idle is 42/45 but doesnt go over 50 on either core at full load.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought it strait from mushkin. So its shot right? Man, I've never seen ram go bad. If it is bad I'm thinking about giving mushkin an extra $70 and getting the xp2 2g kit. That definately has the d9's right? I've read some about lapping. How do you do it? I thought you lap the heatsink base, or is that what you meant? Nice oc dude!!!


----------



## Frogger (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.driverheaven.net/guides/lappingheatsink/... same for your proc you just have to be real carefull not to damage the contacts


----------



## Frogger (Feb 8, 2007)

or you could do a 'google' on 'lapping processor'


----------



## rizzo (Feb 9, 2007)

> I'm thinking about giving mushkin an extra $70 and getting the xp2 2g kit. That definately has the d9's right?


 Yeah, d9gmh on mine, theres a review of this memory here somewhere. I tried to run mine with a divider to 1000 or maybe 1500 and it didnt boot. I've had mine to 960 1/1 at pretty low latency 4-4-3-10 im sure it could go further if this brds mem controller wasnt wacked at high bus speeds. 

Lapping the cpu is pretty much like the heatsink but you gotta be a little carefull. It takes the layer of tin of the cpu heat shield and flattens it. The conroes are pretty bad about having concave shields. Im on my backup rig now, i wanted to get it up and running while i tweak on the other. What can i say...i just cant leave well enough alone. :shadedshu


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 10, 2007)

Man, Mushkin has pretty good service when you rma. I upgraded to the 2x1g xp2-6400 Thursday and they overnighted it today, Friday. 
No charge. So here I go again. Make a change then bench. Yeah 960 mhz at 4-4-3-10 is pretty damn good. Do you keep yours at 800mhz? If so, I read a review where they were running 800 mhz at 3-3-3-9. 
So if you set the divider at 2 that =1:1 ? And at 1:1 the ram runs 
synchronous ? So with  any other divider the ram runs asynchronous? 
And asynchronous is slower? I know, too many questions.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 10, 2007)

I never run @ 800 anymore. I'm usually in the mid 900's. 


> So if you set the divider at 2 that =1:1 ?


Yeah, for our brds. 


> And at 1:1 the ram runs synchronous ?


Yes.


> So with any other divider the ram runs asynchronous?


Yes.


> And asynchronous is slower?


Depends on the system i imagine. Most people run 1/1 but i guess if you had a chip that didnt oc well and had some decent memory you might want to run the mem faster. I'll only use a divider to test my memory to see if it's preventing me from higher oc.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey rizzo. I'm having trouble figuring out this tpucapture thing. Do you use it? It won't save my hotkey. Thanks for the ram advice.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 12, 2007)

Never used it. Whats it supposed to capture?


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 12, 2007)

Screen shots. I found it in this website. What do you use? Also, how high have you got your ram to?


----------



## rizzo (Feb 13, 2007)

I use a program called xnview. It's free and it's pretty badass. It's a browser for your pictures and it does captures, batch conversions, you can set favorites and rightclick thumbnails and set as wallpaper. Download here

As for my highest with this ram see attached.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 13, 2007)

noice oc!
is it prime stable?


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 13, 2007)

I ask because I hit a wall with my new xp2's at ddr21070. Ya know, I read alot of reviews
about ram and I just wonder if you can really believe everything that  people write. I've read where guys have had these things up to ddr1150 stable. Its kinda neat comparing my old hp2 to this new xp2. The hp2 I could make big changes right of way and they'd work fine. Like going from 800mhz to 1000mhz. My xp2 seems to be very sensitive. 10 to 20mhz jumps, thats about it or it won't boot. Does that have something to do with the d9 drams?


----------



## rizzo (Feb 14, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> noice oc!
> is it prime stable?


Nah, I was able to get to windows and take a screenie then went to run 3dmark and it rebooted.

@nt, yeah, you know some of the products are hand picked for reviews. Different systems will have different results. For the hell of it try setting your ram where you want to get to and let the mb set timing and see if it will boot. I did it @ 482 with voltages @ auto too and to my surprise it booted. It put 1.42 vcore 1.2 mem @ 5-7-7-19. It couldnt run the superpi bench but it gave me some ideas of why i cant boot @ high bus speeds. The mem controller sucks so ya gotta use super loose setts. Once your in windows though you can use a program called "memset" and adjust timings on the fly without rebooting.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 14, 2007)

This board or ram I think is whacked or something. I'm now at ddr2 980 at 5-4-4-10 timings completely stable with excellent ram benches. Where earlier I couldn't do 1000mhz at 5-5-5-15 ?? I've tried to load memset and keep getting an error that I need to change 96bbb fonts back to normal size. I have no clue what its talking about. I'd like to have it though. 
How high have you gone on your mch and fsb voltages?


----------



## rizzo (Feb 15, 2007)

I've gone 2 notches on both to try to get 500 but i think i'm stuck. I cant complain about a 83% overclock though.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 17, 2007)

I've been having some stability issues again and I'm assuming its the new ram. But I think I figured it out. I was having boot issues again and thought it was the ram. I guess it turned out to be voltage or vcore, or lack of. I put everything back on auto and I'm running fine.  
Rizzo I thought you guys keep your cpu stock or I thought thats what you told me to do, volts wise. And that worked fine with the hp2 ram. But with the xp2 I guess not. On auto vcore its at 1.4. Is that safe voltage?  
I'm would guess it is because mobo set it and because this thing is just insanely fast. I'm at 3.44g 8 multi with 430 fsb and 1:1 on ram. 
I'm also getting higher benches with 1.4v when cpu was at same speed at 1.32v, it just seems to be running faster at 1.4v.Also going up are temps. I'm at 40-42c idle and 50-54c load. How are these temps?

PCMARK05 SCORE=8204  RAM SCORE=7238


----------



## rizzo (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually i keep cpu undervolted until i want to go above 3.1 then i run it stock. I just tried auto to see if it would boot at a speed i failed at. I then found you have to loosen the hell out of your timings which suprisingly didnt give me much of a performance hit. Then i could set timing tight again with memset.Your temps are about what i get @ 3.2 on stock vcore (they are fine).Nice oc man, Is it just vcore you set to auto or all voltages? 
You should dl super_pi_mod1.5 Its a fast little benchmark. Just set it to calculate 1m and post your time or just take a screen. Im curious how fast you can go. I hate pcmark 05. 7491 is the highest ive got on that but it usually locks up on the part with all those cavemen walking animations or whatever those things are.
[edit]
Youve got a helluva system there dude! I hadnt noticed your vid card before.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 18, 2007)

I set all voltages to auto except the ram. Is 1.4 vcore ok? I will dl super pi and post. Another problem. I can run all my torture tests no problem except for orthos. At 2 minutes 33seconds every time it stops with errors, but it doesn't tell what error it is. Is orthos buggy or something? It runs sandra no problem for hours. I'm at 435 fsb 8 multi 3480 and 1:1 ram ddr2 870. Talk later.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 18, 2007)

if orthos isnt stable, then your rig isnt stable. orthos is the best out there, because it uses algorithms that no one else does that are incredibly good at finding instabilities.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 18, 2007)

Well i've made it to 480/3360.00 "pi" stable. Had to go 1.41(1.39 in windows) on the chip but it runs too hot for my liking(51 idle). All other voltages are on normal. More tweaking to do.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 18, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> if orthos isnt stable, then your rig isnt stable. orthos is the best out there, because it uses algorithms that no one else does that are incredibly good at finding instabilities.


So how do I find out what the error is?  I thought prime95 uses algorithms also.  
Rizzo, I try to run super pi and nothing happens, just a window pops up and to the left in the window its got 12 lines and they all say "not calculated       16k" then goes down the line with 32k, 64k, 128k, 256k all the way up to 512k. Then does the same thing with mb's. Is this a noob thing or more instability?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 18, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> So how do I find out what the error is?  I thought prime95 uses algorithms also.
> Rizzo, I try to run super pi and nothing happens, just a window pops up and to the left in the window its got 12 lines and they all say "not calculated       16k" then goes down the line with 32k, 64k, 128k, 256k all the way up to 512k. Then does the same thing with mb's. Is this a noob thing or more instability?



orthos is essentially p95 packaged for dual core procs.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 18, 2007)

So how do I find out where my instability is?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 19, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> So how do I find out where my instability is?



well, theres a drop down menu where you can select what you want to stress. start by stressing ram. if thats stable for a few hours, switch to cpu.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll try that to but I think I've solved the prob. I always had tat up when running orthos to watch temps. I tried running without tat and it ran for 2 1/2 hours tonight no prob.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 19, 2007)

To run superpi select calculate>in new window choose 1m,click ok. A different window will pop up saying "Now start to calculate 1m digits of PI, click ok and your off. When it's done it gives the time it took and a link to the checksum if someone want to validate the run. Glad you got your stability issue worked out. I wonder if coretemp would give you the same problem?


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok, it didn't look like the words at the top were clickable. I ran it but I'm at stock settings again. I was talking to a guy in the mushkin forum that has a dq6. He was telling I need the f9 bios update because theres some new settings in there that helps ocing your ram. 
And he claims he's at 510 fsb and over 1000mhz stable with the same ram I have. I explained to him how unstable it made mine and he thought it was maybe oc instability. So I did it. Booted fine. I lasted in orthos oh maybe 10 seconds. 10 seconds memtest produced 
about 30 errors. I went back into bios and went from 4-4-3-10 to
4-4-4-12, f'ing stable. Can a bios update make your ram not compatible with tight timings? Thought about it all day, stay with it or go back to f7. I'm going play with it and see what happens. Or is this the start of a second set of ram going bad. We'll see.One thing I noticed with f9 is theres a "high speed dram options" tab. Its two options if your ram won't run at ddr2 1000, so I'm gonna screw aroung a little bit with it. Does your f10 bios have this tab? I will post super pi when I'm back over 3g. A mushkin tech is going to e-mail me some voltage settings that they use when testing ram, I'll let you know. Later


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok. I keep flip flopping which way I want to go with my system. Right now I'm at 400 fsb 8 multi and ddr2 1000. My super pi score is 15.906s. Is this a decent score? I also ran orthos for 8 hours last night no errors with these settings and f9 bios.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats a very good score. Check the thread out superpi scores



> Can a bios update make your ram not compatible with tight timings?



No but it can make itself(mb) not compatable with tight timings. Your mem will run at rated speeds/timings(most times) but the mb/mem controller decides if you can boot with said timmings. From your pi score it seems your running good. What multi did you use for that run 8?


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 22, 2007)

What multi did you use for that run 8?
What do you mean?


----------



## rizzo (Feb 22, 2007)

Multiplier. You said you had it @ 400 so i wanted to know what your cpu speed was. Fastest i got in pi is 17.297 and that was oc'd to 3359.00.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh, ok. I was at 400 fsb 8 multi=3.2g. Ram at 2.5 divider ddr2 1000. 
I know you say 1:1 on ram is best but I just want to see how high I can go with ram and f9 bios. I'm fascinated with ocing ram for some reason. Maybe because it is overclocking ram and I certainly paid out the ass for it. I'm starting to think my goal is 500 fsb multi7=3.5g and 1:1 on ram for ddr2 1000. How do you lower res in xnview to post in tpu? Max jpeg for tpu I think is 195. I keep getting error trying to upload in tpu "215 kb exceeded max 195 kb, could not upload." 
for it. 15.5super pi score. 410 fsb 8 multi 3.28g and 2.5 divider on ram ddr2 1025.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 22, 2007)

Nothing wrong with using a divider. Most go 1:1 and i do it because i've only got 7 multy so my mem gets fairly high with the bus. I'm curious how they do (pi) with and without divider. I capture with xnview and then edit it in photoshop. You just need to compress it. I think the limit on file size is a new thing because i've posted plenty of others with no problems.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok, I will try that with xnview. Do you know the default voltages on the fsb and mch? Mine are at auto and theres no figures. Gigabyte tech is useless. I called and asked them and they said its not company policy to give out that information.  What the @#!%. I just ask because mushkin tests all there ram with 1.55v on mch and 1.20-1.30 on fsb. I hit a wall last night at 420 fsb 8 multi and 2.5 on ram for ddr2 1050. If my mch defaults to say 1.40v  
I was going to try 1.55v.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 23, 2007)

Default mch is 1.25(per everest) Ive been doing more reading on the  ds3 and mch seems to have a pretty big impact for higher clocks. The info is kinda old so i'm not sure if it's still accurate. Most say fsb voltage yield no better oc. If you plan on jacking up mch on a regular basis you might want to invest in some active cooling. The high bus speeds heat it up pretty good and then adding volts will kick it up higher. Mine with active cooling/no extra volts & oc to 3.255 ran at about 43 to 45c. I use my case lcd & thermal sensor wedged partially under the heatsink(not between chip/heatsink)to read the temps.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 23, 2007)

So are you going to adjust to 1.55v like mushkin told me to do? I'm now going in your direction with ocing. I hit a wall again trying to get well over 1000mhz on ram. I'm gonna try 1:1 on ram and go higher on fsb. Right now I'm at 475 fsb and ddr2 950. I've got orthos running right now while I'm at work. Hopefully I won't come home to errors. Also, I dumped 
f9 again. My machine was starting to boot without video, figured it was instability. Took it back to stock settings and it still did it. For some reason f9 is a piece of shit on my computer.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, i tried highest mch and i think 1.4 vcore to boot @ 482. It booted and ran windows fine but could'nt run pi so 3359 is my highest stable oc. Speaking of bios (f10 is my fav) have you been using the f11/f12 save/load bios options? It makes it nice you can store i think 10 of your  bios's so when you have a nice oc you just hit f12, name it and you can load it whenever. It makes it easy when ya have to clear cmos you'll have all your settings back in one shot. Theres an mch volt mod that seems to work if your interested and can solder. I doubt i'll do it since mch hasent helped me.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 24, 2007)

Where did you hear/read ab out that f11/f12 bios thing? I never heard of it. I have my vcore on auto and its set to 1.4v. Should I manually change that down? Also, how long have you been running a high bus? What is your speed? I'm probably noobin again, I just get a little concerned about my board.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 24, 2007)

When you go into bios on the first page look at the options at the bottom. Like where it says f10 save&exit and some other crap. If we have the same(or similar) bios you should see f11 save bios, F12 load bios or something like that.


> I have my vcore on auto and its set to 1.4v. Should I manually change that down?


 Yeah, for whatever speed you decide, you should adjust down as low as you can and still maintain stability. Using auto is fine to give you an idea of settings to use. I know in my case the 1.41 wasent needed for that particular oc but it booted so i could see what works(high vcore/loose ass timings on mem) for an oc i couldnt get manually. 


> Also, how long have you been running a high bus?


I've been running 400+ since day1 and 465 is pretty much my daily speed. As long as you're not running too hot you will be fine. If you're anything like me you'll no doubt be upgrading within a couple years anyway so the shortened lifespan effect is something you'll probably never experience. Heat is the key factor though.


----------



## beck92 (Feb 24, 2007)

dudes i have a e6600 intel duo core 2,4 ghz.  How much could i increase my bus speed? right now its at 266, what do u think about 300?  
How hot can i allow the core to be before it starts taking just a little damage?
but at cpu-z my multiplier is almost all the time at 6 instead of 9 doing only 1596.0 mhz, and i cant see anything in memory tab. the timing stuff i cant se anything there. 

and last thing... how do i see what vent i got? and does all computers have a cpu vent?
can i  buy a vent and put outside the computer cause i really dont wanna have to open my box.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 24, 2007)

beck92 said:


> dudes i have a e6600 intel duo core 2,4 ghz.  How much could i increase my bus speed? right now its at 266, what do u think about 300?
> How hot can i allow the core to be before it starts taking just a little damage?
> but at cpu-z my multiplier is almost all the time at 6 instead of 9 doing only 1596.0 mhz, and i cant see anything in memory tab. the timing stuff i cant se anything there.
> 
> ...



Read this whole thread and you will learn an awfull lot.


----------



## beck92 (Feb 25, 2007)

i looked through this thread and saw that many ppl that has 6600 sppedstep down to 7 from 9 multiplier... why does mine go down to 6 multiplier?
and how hot can i let the cpu get ?...still need a program to show me what kinda vents i got


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 25, 2007)

beck92 said:


> i looked through this thread and saw that many ppl that has 6600 sppedstep down to 7 from 9 multiplier... why does mine go down to 6 multiplier?
> and how hot can i let the cpu get ?...still need a program to show me what kinda vents i got



So you go into bios change the multi to 9 save to cmos and exit and it goes back to 6? Do yu have cpuz? Have you tried ocing? I'm not sure what vents mean. Also, give your system specs. 
@rizzo. What would be the performance diff between a high fsb and say a multi of 9 and a fsb of 370 and a 2.5 divider on ram? Also, you can't get any higher than fsb of 465?


----------



## rizzo (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm stable at 472 right now and i've booted at 498.


> What would be the performance diff between a high fsb and say a multi of 9 and a fsb of 370 and a 2.5 divider on ram?


Well with a high bus speed and multy @ 9 you're overclocking everything. Bus,memory,cpu. If you go 370 and multy at 9 thats a pretty good oc and the only potential performance hit could be running your mem out of sync.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you tried a 9 multi and 360-370 fsb with ram on 2.5 divider to compare to like 460-470 fsb with a multi of 7 and ram at 1:1? Or how about 370 fsb, 9 multi on cpu, and 1:1 on ram at 3-3-3-10. Could tight timings overtake bandwith on ram? Hmmmm


----------



## rizzo (Feb 26, 2007)

I doubt you could boot with 3-3-3-10 on our boards. I've got the 6300 so the only multi's i have are 6/7. (imo) it's better to have looser timing to achieve a higher oc. I think it's best to find you're max stable oc and then fine tune by lowering voltages and tweaking timing.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm bringing up the 9 multi because I still have the problem of some of my utilities aren't reporting the correct cpu speed unless I'm on a 9 multi, remember talking about that 3 or 4 pages ago? Even if I right click on my computer it reports the wrong speed. And everything is disabled in bios. I think its something with my board.


----------



## beck92 (Feb 26, 2007)

dudes i just found out that i cant change anything in my bios... isnt there any program i could use? got a e6600 intel duo 2,4ghz and dell


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 26, 2007)

beck92 said:


> dudes i just found out that i cant change anything in my bios... isnt there any program i could use? got a e6600 intel duo 2,4ghz and dell



Like I said earlier, give your system specs so we know what you have.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 27, 2007)

beck92 said:


> dudes i just found out that i cant change anything in my bios... isnt there any program i could use? got a e6600 intel duo 2,4ghz and dell



There are some windows based programs but they may not support your motherboard. I cant help you with using them because I oc thru bios. Heres a couple links
Clockgen
Systool


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 27, 2007)

Couldn't load windows at 480 fsb on 7 multi. Rizzo, did you read my previous post on cpu speed reporting?


----------



## beck92 (Feb 27, 2007)

ok...sad news...talked with dell today. they said that they had locked my bios from changing settings.. have e6600 2,4ghz well anyway. i downloaded clockgen but i dont now what pll i should use. Any 1 have any idea how i can find wich 1 it is?


----------



## rizzo (Feb 28, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Couldn't load windows at 480 fsb on 7 multi. Rizzo, did you read my previous post on cpu speed reporting?



Yeah, dont know what to tell you on that one. Could be something with the dq6's. Easy tune coretemp, everest all read mine properly @ normal 7 multy. Lemme try testing at 6x and see if i have the same problem.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, the utilities that report wrong cpu speed are reading correct fsb
speed but there cpu speed = 9 multi. For instance, I'm at 475 fsb on multi of 7 = 3.32g. The utilities reporting wrong cpu speed are at 475 fsb = 4.27g. Thats 475 fsb on multi of 9. Wouldn't I have to be on water cooling or something to be at almost 4.3g?   Anyway, I booted stable at ddr2 750 3-3-3-10 on 1:1. Pcmark05 ram score of 6827. Highest pcmark05  ram score is 7261 at ddr950 on 1:1.
I found that very interesting.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 28, 2007)

I just checked. cpuz,everest report correctly. Coretemp,easytune are wrong. I dropped divider to 6x400 and ran mem @ 500(4-4-4-10) just to see if i could.
[edit] You should use the free version of everest to test your mem. It's really fast and you can check read/write/lat it also is a good info tool. Just seems better then running pc mark. That thing takes to damn long.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah baby. So its not just my f'ing board. That makes me feel better about it    There not able to calculate a non-stock multi? Waz up. What do you mean 500mhz on ram? 250x2 or 500x2? I become unstable at 4-4-4-12 980mhz. Bump timings up to 5-5-5-15 and I'm stable at ddr2 1060. 
I've got the bought version of pcmark05. I just specify the ram bench. It doesn't even take 3 minutes.


----------



## rizzo (Mar 1, 2007)

500x2. First time ive got this mem to 1000. Ran pi stable but performance was crap because cpu was only 2.4 and divder on mem. It's weird it seemed stable there but when i put multi back to 7 system became unstable. So for whatever reason i can run 400x7 with mem 1:1 totally stable. If i throw in a divider to run mem @ 1000 it craps out But if i drop cpu multi to 6 and leave everything else alone it's fine. This brd is frickin strange.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 1, 2007)

Dude, its us not the mobo. lol. Did you get 1000mhz at 4-4-4-10 ???  
If you were at  1000mhz at 4-4-4-10 thats your problem. It ran fine at low cpu speed which I've done. It became unstable at higher cpu speed because of the tighter timings. Loosen it up. Try 5-5-5-15 . Then back down slowly. 5-5-5-12, then to 5-5-4-12, etc. I've read our  boards get "tricky with d9's". "You have to fine tune mobo." I keep thinking about what mushkin told me. "We test all ram at mch 1.55v."


----------



## rizzo (Mar 3, 2007)

The timing shouldnt be a factor because the multy only affects cpu. I tried it though just so i could tell you i tried it and nope still very unstable. It makes it seem like cpu is the problem going by this information but i know the cpu will do 3.2 stable with mem 1:1.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok, I thought it might work. What about bumping up mch by +0.30. 
Was it your ram or the mch? Well I'm at 440 fsb on 8 multi for 3.52g 
on cpu although I haven't ran orthos yet. 41c idle. I've been meaning to ask you this, in tat cpu 0 shows 41c and cpu 1 shows 39c. Why is 1 core running a little hotter than the other? And this is all the time, not just with this oc.


----------



## rizzo (Mar 3, 2007)

They all do that. mine is usually like 42/45 when i'm running 3.2 or so. On the mch thing i might have tried it dont remember but it already proved it could run this speed when i used the 6x multi which should have no impact on anything else... except a bit more power consumption. _The mind boggles..._


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 3, 2007)

My shit rebooted running pcmark05 at 3.52g when I left it for 15 minutes. I think I'm going to try the +0.30 mch and fsb  
thingy before I give up.


----------



## rizzo (Mar 3, 2007)

So you cant get 9x400? Thats only a 400 bus so the brd and mem should not be a factor and gives you a 3.6oc. You should do a google for your specific brd if you havent already(read some reviews if available). The dq6 seems like it may be a lil tougher to oc in some cases. You've done well though.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks man. No to  9x400. I'm at 440 x8. I didn't see it but I believe my shit rebooted. I  just ran pcmark again while I watched and it ran fine with highest scores to date. I'm going to run orthos now.  And hold my breath. I scored higher on my ram scores at 880mhz with tight timings verses a 2.5 div at ddr2 1050 with looser timings. The ram runs faster as the cpu and fsb run faster. Very interesting. I read alot dude. Your very active tonight, I see your in my new thread!!!! Super pi 1m score 14.383.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 8, 2007)

Something strange happened . I was at 426 fsb and 8multi and a 2.5 divider on ram for 
ddr2 1065 orthos stable. I tried bumping it up to 428 fsb for ddr2 1070 and ram didn't like it. 
Now I can't get stable beyond ddr2 1040. All settings are the same. How could I be stable at a setting and now I can't?


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 11, 2007)

Cleared cmos and I'm ok. ddr2 1065 and orthos stable. I'm gonna get the Ocz ram cooler. I really think that up to a certain temp the ram pukes. Cooling it will only help. Ddr2 1100 with active cooling.


----------

